# Fortune Mill/Drill



## vincent52100 (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ve been looking at mill/drills on Craigslist. Not a lot available in NC. I saw one that I had never heard of, a Fortune CF-30, made in 1982. It’s on there for $2750. I was wondering what made it worth that much. It’s on the Asheville NC Craigslist. 

I did find a mill/drill I am interested in. It’s a Rong Fu 30 with some tooling for $400. Sounds pretty good I think.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 17, 2018)

$2750! They must have added the zero by mistake...


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 17, 2018)

They're asking a fortune for it fer sure !!!
The rong fu would be a good deal I gave $500.00 for an HF rong fu clone made in Taiwan
and got a lot of tooling with it, and now installing an Igauge DRO system to it.
Not the Bridgeport or BP clone I wanted but, for the price and the tooling
I didn't hurt myself at all...................


----------



## vincent52100 (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks. I’m still considering the Rong Fu.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 17, 2018)

I believe the high asking price is due to the inclusion of a bag of oddly shaped cookies with a message inside predicting great things for you. I'd go with the Rong Fu, In hopes that it is in fact the Right Fu . Cheers, Mike


----------



## vincent52100 (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe he’s been eating some of those “special” brownies.


----------



## vincent52100 (Aug 18, 2018)

Out of curiosity I did contact the seller about the price. He said it was a mistake, it should have been $2250. I thought I might look at it if it was in the low hundreds  because it’s close to me.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 18, 2018)

$2250 that still a fortune for that machine. As shown with no tooling, I'd say $500 tops. Some people are delusional when it comes to selling stuff.


----------



## vincent52100 (Aug 18, 2018)

That is the truth! I’m staying far away from it.


----------



## tweinke (Aug 18, 2018)

You could get a brand new machine like that from Grizzly...………….


----------



## jdedmon91 (Aug 18, 2018)

vincent52100 said:


> Out of curiosity I did contact the seller about the price. He said it was a mistake, it should have been $2250. I thought I might look at it if it was in the low hundreds because it’s close to me.



That’s high. Just came back from an auction I’m Burlington NC an Enco knee mill. It brought 2400 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 1, 2018)

Don't mean to pop your bubble but the mill drill you're looking at isn't a RF30, its either a 20 or 25, the smaller lighter version. I don't mean it isn't worth $400, just thought you'd want to know.


----------



## MyDadsAMachinist (Sep 2, 2018)

Pretty sure C-Bags correct. I have the RF-30 and although they’re similar, there’s obvious differences from that picture compared to my 30. Price point is decent though. I’d pick it up. Especially if it comes with any tooling. Bonus!

 Read the manual before you go and view it in person before you buy! Make sure the thing works too.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 2, 2018)

I reread the original post, wow, he's outta his cotten pickin mind. That cf30 in the pic was what I thought you were talking about for $400. That's about right IMHO but $2,400, that's nuts. The dead give away for a RF30 is the column base behind the mill table. It has a kinda flat spot and is kind of square. I think this is because the column is 4" and bigger than the 20 & 25. The cf30 in the pic the column base is round. That is the problem with these machines they were knocked off and rebranded by tons of distributors so you have to know what the details are. I got my well worn RF30 for $400 with a bunch worn out endmills and huge beat to death vise. But it's been a good starter and parts are still available.


----------



## MyDadsAMachinist (Sep 2, 2018)

My 30 with square column base. Good eye.


----------

